# FS: 5" Red Cap Oranda *PRICE DROP* $10



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Update: price reduced to $20 in hopes of sending him on his merry way quickly

Hi all,

I'd like to re-home my beautiful (and chubby) Red Cap Oranda. He's got a small divot in the centre of his wen when I purchased him ages ago, but it never fully grew back. He still looks good in my opinion, but you may beg to differ. 

Check out the photos here: Red Cap Oranada - Imgur

Note that the zoomed out photo is for scale; that's a 75 gallon tank he's sitting in. He's a pretty big fish! He measures over 5 inches from head to tail.

Healthy and a bit of an attention whore. You know how goldfish can be.

FYI, I'm rehoming him since he seems to enjoy picking on my Axolotls' feathery gills.


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Bump -- only $20 now!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks for the answer
bump


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

@nigerian price: those are Jungle Vals (Vallisneria americana gigantea)


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Bump it up! Now $15 -- someone please take him away


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

bump! This poor guy is sitting in a quarantine tank all by himself. Give him a loving home!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a really cute goldfish


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> That is a really cute goldfish


Thanks, bud!

He's still looking for a home -- considering offers.

Thanks!


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Bumptiy bump. Anyone? Poor guy needs some love!


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

kamikazechocobo said:


> Bumptiy bump. Anyone? Poor guy needs some love!


Interested but your mailbox is full!


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

buyer flaked out; this guy's still available!


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

up up up! Ok, price dropped to $10. Just give him a good home.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

can you do meet up? my buddy is interested on this one but I can't go further than metrotown for this.


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> can you do meet up? my buddy is interested on this one but I can't go further than metrotown for this.


Thanks for the interest but no can do. I only have infrequent access to a car and I'm not a big fan of carrying giant bags of fish on public transportation.  My place is only about 10-15min from Metro, so if you'd like to swing by please PM me for details.

Thanks!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok thanks.


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Gone! Thanks for the interest


----------

